# my 97 altima doesn't speed well if stopped, and shake



## siucw (Sep 25, 2004)

my 97 altima doesn't speed well if stopped, feel like at 2nd gear, and even shake. Is it transmission problem or electric or computer problem?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

doesn't speed well if stopped??? huh?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i think he/she means that it doesnt accelerate well after a complete stop. sounds like it may be stuck in gear. im sure its an auto as well... 
check the fluid level and condition first. if its black and stinks, the cheapest thing you can do is have the fluid and filter changed. if that doesnt fix it, you may have bigger problems or something stopped working, like a sensor or something. have someone check the tranny codes as well.


----------



## siucw (Sep 25, 2004)

*thanks! and I had two people checked, different opinions*

One was that I had been driving on low fluid, which damaged the transmission, so I need to replace the whole thing. 
The other one is that something wrong with wither wiring or computer, the transmission itself is ok.
which one is right?


AsleepAltima said:


> i think he/she means that it doesnt accelerate well after a complete stop. sounds like it may be stuck in gear. im sure its an auto as well...
> check the fluid level and condition first. if its black and stinks, the cheapest thing you can do is have the fluid and filter changed. if that doesnt fix it, you may have bigger problems or something stopped working, like a sensor or something. have someone check the tranny codes as well.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

so you DID damage the trans? is that what youre saying? or are you looking for an alternate answer...?


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

I think we've lost the whole english translation thing. 

siucw - Check your fluid level in your transmission. Run the car until its warm, then check the transmission fluid and fill it to the "hot" level on the dipstick. If its black and smells or any other color than red (maybe kinda greyish/red) have a mechanic or lube shop do a transmission fluid flush. 

If the fluid is red and at a good level then you need to take it to a mechanic to test it out and let you know what's wrong. 

good luck with it


----------

